# Need dx please - IF PT IS FEELING SHAKEY



## MsMaddy (Feb 7, 2011)

IF PT IS FEELING SHAKEY, AND BLOOD GLUCOSE WAS DONE AND IT WAS NORMAL. WHAT DX DO YOU USE FOR "  SHAKEY "" ?    THIS IS NOT TREMOR. 

THANKS ALL IN ADVANCE 
MsMADDY


----------



## Grintwig (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you looked at 780.79?


----------



## tcraig (Feb 7, 2011)

*diagnosis*

I do not think you have enough information to code this.  There are too many contributing factors besides blood sugar.


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

All I can come up with is 781.0.  Maybe not a "perfect" dx but better than tremor.  Unfortunately there is not a "shaky" in ICD-9.. let's hope there is one in ICD-10


----------

